# Saint Vincent Sound?



## Nwalton (Feb 21, 2017)

Has anyone fished around the Saint Vincent sound and Apalachicola Bay. Going there for July 4th and was curious as to what the area was like. Will also go off the beach if it's worth it. I'll be paddling a big tuna.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

Bug spray!!!! I've heard the fishing is great at times though. I don't have first hand experience though other than being on the island a few times. The bugs are something else!


----------



## Nwalton (Feb 21, 2017)

Thanks for the heads up


----------



## Salt Lines (Apr 4, 2013)

I've been out there but not fished, its beautiful. The fishing is supposed to be phenomenal. People pursue tarpon in Indian Pass, though it looked to me like it may be a little sketchy on a kayak. The sound is relatively healthy and unspoiled compared to the bay systems in the panhandle. There are lots of bald eagles around there too.


----------



## Tres (May 8, 2010)

We hauled the kayaks down there a few years ago and had a great time. It is beautiful like salt lines said. Did okay fishing the sound but never got into the pass. If I had a do-over, I'd plan my fishing a lot more; look at how the water will be moving and target some spots on the map before getting in the water. There's a lot of area to cover in a kayak and a lot of it looks fishy once you're on the water.


----------



## kmerr80 (Oct 28, 2013)

Launch there at Indian pass, head into the sound. Lots of oyster bars in there to fish around. Very shallow the closer you get to the island. Pretty deep channel running center ways between mainland. Take CR 30A east of the raw bar (like you are going to appalach) every mile or so you will see a pig trail that is named 13 mile rd, 14 mile rd, etc. Turn down these and the water is a couple hundred yards away. Good places to launch your yak from and puts you closer to oyster bars as well. JUST DONT LEAVE ANYTHING VISIBLE THAT SOMEBODY WOULD WANT TO STEAL FROM YOUR VEHICLE. Look on google earth and you will get a better idea of what Im talking about.


----------



## Nwalton (Feb 21, 2017)

I'm assuming the tarpon would be around the pass but I know very little about them? How about the offshore action? Thanks for the info so far guy.


----------



## kmerr80 (Oct 28, 2013)

Nwalton said:


> I'm assuming the tarpon would be around the pass but I know very little about them? How about the offshore action? Thanks for the info so far guy.


Gulf side of the island is better for tarpon


----------



## Nwalton (Feb 21, 2017)

Thanks for all the advice so far but as time gets closer does anyone else have anymore onsite on this area. The more the better, right?


----------

